# gnuplot



## OnlyFoo (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe kein Forum gefunden, in dem ich eine Frage zu Gnuplot als sinnvoll erachtet habe, deswegen schreib ich  das jetzt einfach mal hier:

Gibt eine Möglichkeit die Koordinaten-Achsen in gnuplot (in die Mitte des Bildes) zu verschieben? Damit es so ausschaut wie z.B. hier: http://www.munterbunt.ch/jpg/72_parabel.jpg

Gruß, Olli


----------



## Erik (6. Juli 2010)

```
set xrange[-10:10]
set yrange[-10:10]
```

so?

Gruß
Erik

EDIT: kam wohl ein bisschen zu spät


----------



## OnlyFoo (6. Juli 2010)

Das wäre es auch nicht. Das verschiebt ja nur die bereiche, nicht die Achse selbst.


----------



## Erik (7. Juli 2010)

```
set xzeroaxis lt -1
set yzeroaxis lt -1
```

so in etwa?

Gruß
Erik


----------

